# Spokane Cycle & Toy Company advertisements, catalogs, decals, stickers etc. wanted. $$$ paid



## barneyguey (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello, I'm looking for anything I can find to do with the Spokane Cycle & Toy Company. I'd love to talk to anyone that was an employee of the company, or remembers going to the stores. They had several shops around town. Thanks, Barry


Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 8, 2019)

bump


----------



## tylerw (Jan 9, 2019)

My buddy here locally in Spokane has a Schwinn with a Spokane Cycle and Toy Co. badge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 9, 2019)

tylerw said:


> My buddy here locally in Spokane has a Schwinn with a Spokane Cycle and Toy Co. badge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool! Is his name Kalin? Thanks, Barry


----------



## tylerw (Jan 9, 2019)

No but I’ve known Kalin since we were kids. His name is Chris. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 9, 2019)

tylerw said:


> No but I’ve known Kalin since we were kids. His name is Chris.
> 
> View attachment 931064
> 
> ...



That's great! Thanks for sharing the photos. Do you mind if I use them in a book I'm working on about Schwinn badge names?


----------



## tylerw (Jan 10, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> That's great! Thanks for sharing the photos. Do you mind if I use them in a book I'm working on about Schwinn badge names?




His name on here is christopher.smith.3720

Ask him. He’s a great guy, I’m sure there won’t be a problem with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 10, 2019)

tylerw said:


> His name on here is christopher.smith.3720
> 
> Ask him. He’s a great guy, I’m sure there won’t be a problem with that.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! I'll do that. Barry


----------



## BatWaves (Jan 10, 2019)

tylerw said:


> His name on here is christopher.smith.3720
> 
> Ask him. He’s a great guy, I’m sure there won’t be a problem with that.
> 
> ...



That’s sweet. I didn’t know you knew of another.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 21, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 22, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## BatWaves (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey Barry, I messaged Christopher about this and he told me to let you know, he’ll give you a call after work tonight


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 18, 2019)

oops


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 18, 2019)

KrustyCycles said:


> Hey Barry, I messaged Christopher about this and he told me to let you know, he’ll give you a call after work tonight





Cool, I talked to him  once but never hooked up. Thanks man!  How are you?


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 1, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 19, 2019)

Wishful thinking old timer...


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 22, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 1, 2020)

bump


----------

